# IG vs SW letting IG win more...



## Matt D (Jun 29, 2010)

this is kind of a reverse list.
my wife is just learning how to play and is dead set on easy company from the 101st airborn. this means for her first list at 400 points it wil basicaly be 1st platoon (all her army right now). it includes:

5 ratling sipers (kneeling cadians w/sniper rifles from HQ box)
platoon HQ
3 squads
2 heavy teams (1 auto cannons, 1 mortar)

the ratlings are there because i had 50 extra points...

my delima is that i don't know if this is any good for combat patrol.
this means i don't know how bad i need to dumb down my lists to let her stand a fighting chance. i want to make sure she wants to keep playing.

any help from you guys would be appriciated.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't know the combat patrol mission to be honest, but use veteran squads as they have a better chance at survival with their better BS and a choice of scouting, better armour and demolitions... the ratilings are great for pinning down the threats and keeping the enemy away while the lasguns do their best... You could also use one squad as storm troopers and have the bonus of carapace armour, and hot shot lasguns. which don't allow marine armour saves. Hope it helps.. now you have to tell me how you got your wife interested.. mine just says, aww cute


----------



## Matt D (Jun 29, 2010)

my wife loves "band of Brothers" and all thing WWII. this means her army must be 101st airborn easy company wich is why her army can not change from what it is (1st platoon of easy company). my deal is i need to dumb down my list to let her win. or is 50 dudes with a few heavy weapons going to be relatively good at 400 points?

as far as getting your wife involved start with something she likes (like a movie). you have to be creative sometimes. the problem now is that while i build her army i have no money to put into mine


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

aah ok, well to be honest I'd go over the the marine guys and show your list and ask them, it might be faster!


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

The problem is that you need an HQ for this to be a Combat Patrol.

At the moment you only have

Elites:
5 Ratling Snipers (50 points)

Troops:
Infantry Platoon (PCS, 3 Infantry Squads, 1 w/ Autocannon, 1 w/Mortar) (195 points)


----------



## Matt D (Jun 29, 2010)

HorusReborn said:


> aah ok, well to be honest I'd go over the the marine guys and show your list and ask them, it might be faster!


i know about SM. it the IG i know nothing about. mabe i should see what they say?



Solar Lord Macharius said:


> The problem is that you need an HQ for this to be a Combat Patrol.
> 
> At the moment you only have
> 
> ...


i know the flaws with her list but the platoon is set in stone. this is how i am getting her into it. I think the adepticon rules say that HQs are not mandatory anyway 
still the important thing is knowing if this can do any real damage to SM's...


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

The 40k in 40 mins rules quite clearly don't require anything but a troops selection.

What sort of flexibility *will* she allow? Are Chimeras alright at all? Sentinels?

Since it's just friendly games the Imperial Army book that has Elysian Drop Companies might fit her army better, in any case.


----------

